# Bushcraft 101



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

The cover popped up on my Kindle yesterday -- so I did a bit of research.
Looks like a good book to add to my library. I will be buying the hardcover version, primarily for the pictures.

http://www.amazon.com/Bushcraft-101-Field-Wilderness-Survival/dp/1440579776


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks good.
A BoyScout Handbook would work too.
I have one from 1935 with a worn out cover.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Due to the title of the thread, I'm going to share this guy Keith

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/114790044785119346693

Australian present industrial age bloke, that lives what he preaches, he is on a few forums and Facebook, decent bloke 

Worth checking out (more so for us types, yes NSW Australia isn't USA but if you don't learn something from him...)

Also he has regular you tube vids and has been a adviser for a local TV show (resume wise)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pre industrial....


----------

